# Surly frame bag fit



## dirtywrench (Feb 27, 2013)

I have an XL original geometry (no sloping top tube) Karate Monkey. Since Revelate Designs is no longer offering custom bags the stock Surly and Salsa bags are my best options. I want to know if anyone out there has experience with how the Surly bags fit bikes with the older geometry.
Cheers..


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm looking at fitting a frame bag from one bike to another bike it wasn't designed for. Since you have the KM I would get the dimensions of Eric's closest bag - if that info isn't online email him.

Then you can trace it out on cardboard and test fit it that way. It will let you know how close you are.

I've squished in frame bags that are too big into a smaller frame. That works okay. Since you are going the other way you may have to buy some bulk velcro to extend the bag's straps. Push it down snuggly into the seattube/DT junction to support the weight and then extend the TT straps as needed.

If the test fit doesn't make you happy there are custom frame bag options at various pricepoints available.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

I have the new KM and a revalate bag, and remembering the frame and where the TT would be if old style I would guess there is enough velcro on the bag to span the difference, there is a lot of extra velcro on the bag if you ask me. When I get home I will try to remember to check it out and maybe post a pic.


----------



## dirtywrench (Feb 27, 2013)

After comparing the size charts from Surly and Revelate and doing my own measurements I believe I've come up with an answer, or at least a jumping off point.
The XL pug bag would fit well except the headtube area would be totally smushed out. I have .5 inches between the TT and DT, the Pug bag measures 2" at that juncture. I always wanted a frame bag with a flared front section, but I feel like I'd loose alot of space cramming the taller bag into such a narrow margin, negating the flared front section. It seems like the 22" Ogre/22 Troll bag will be the best fit.
BTW The Surly fit chart is confusing, I cant figure out what "22"L" size is..


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

I have a similar question.

Surly makes wider pugs/moonlander bags and narrower ones for non fat bikes. There sizing chart indicates that the wide bags will fit ok on non fat bikes. Has anyone tried this?

https://surlybikes.com/parts/parts_prodChainring3.jpg /frame_bags

For example, my medium krampus works best with frame bag 7, but frame bag 2 has a fair amount more room and supposedly fits reasonably well.

Any educated guesses on how well my medium krampus will work with frame bag 2? Are there issues with the wider bag at the bb? wil lmy knees hit the bag up front where it's 5" wide and my q factor is narrower than a fat bike?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

Quick non-specific answer: I have a Surly/Revelate bag on my Krampus, don't know which one as I rode my road bike into work today, anyhoo... When I pack it full the cranks do rub on the bag a little, usually a swift kick with my foot every now and then solves the issue - temporarily. The internal velcro can be used to narrow the width there a little, but it would still bulge out when I'm stuffing it tight. The wider bags are better for the wider BB width of fatbikes? I'm not an expert. I can look at my specific bag on my size L frame later today.


----------

